# Psyched! I finally know how old my Racycle is!



## Wcben (Oct 21, 2013)

Since I found the CABE, I've been on almost every day searching for info.... Looking here and on the net in general.... Slowly narrowing it down, been down to 1901-'03 for the last few months going progressively by very detailed hardware change times..... Finally got a cool break today, found an announcement for the release of the cushion used in my frame..... Announced Jan.06-1903! 






The bike is before '04 because of the older crank hanger 

sooo.....

1903!!!





Wow, just getting the date took long enough, now to only find the needed parts to finish the restoration


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!!!!!  Glad you finally got it nailed to 1903.  Nice to know the year of one of the coolest Racycles on the planet.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on, Ward, get some Kelly bars..............!


----------



## Wcben (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Gary!  I consider myself very fortunate to have been her caretaker for so long already!

She had wood drops when I first found her Lawrence... She'll have them again, even if I have to make them!  (Been doing allot of research on that too!)

Ward


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2013)

Great Racycle!
What are wood drops?
I could check my parts.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Giovanni!

Wooden drop style handlebars.... They're quite rare, my Racycle had them when I first found her, they got left behind many years ago when I moved and my old housemate had supposedly stored them but they have disappeared...

They show up every once in awhile, I turned Blue onto a pair a couple of years ago on eBay when funds were just too tight for me.  I bid a pair up really high at Copake last spring... I will find another pair (or, I may end up making them).....

The easiest picture to reference is on here, it's one of Blues Miami's:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

You might ask Giovanni at Ghisallo to make you some drops.
He makes a lot of wooden bars.
The finish could be made to look vintage.
Blue could make some templates of the bars.
Is that the Pacemaker that had the spring fork that broke?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2013)

If I currently have wood drops, does that mean I have ED?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

Viagra can get you a "woodie"! :^)


----------



## Wcben (Oct 22, 2013)

The originals were a single piece of Hickory steam bent, I've thought about laminating up a set but she deserves a correct set!  They will be original or as the originals were made.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

Stutzman can make those out of hickory.
I know this would be a fantasy design but it would be brilliant to take a Columbia Compax adjustable handlebar set and create an adjustable hickory metal handlebar set.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 22, 2013)

One manufacturer offered 8 different styles


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

You are like a museum curator! :^)
Thanks for all of you interesting archives.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 22, 2013)

Your Racycle is very, very cool!  It is great you were able to put a date on it.  I have one too, and you have inspired me to keep doing the research to learn more about it.  Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 22, 2013)

That is the fork that snapped. It is fixed, never to be ridden again......


----------



## Wcben (Oct 22, 2013)

To Clarify...Blues fork on the Miami is the one that snapped...Mine hasn't and I did ride mine (not since being plated)....

Thanks for that add Carlton, I hadn't found that yet!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

Metallurgy was hit and miss back in the TOC.
Think of the defective steel and rivets on the Titanic.
They did a recent metallurgy and stress test on the Titanic's hull and found it to be of inferior quality.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 23, 2013)

The reader can download these to pic folder .. and magnify ..............


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

The four blade prop is in the middle because the hull is in the way any way, as 4 blade props are less efficient than 3 blades, and 3 less than 2 blades. In theory, a one blade prop would be the most efficient, but not practicle due to vibration. 4 blades are smoother in usage... 5 more smooth than 4's ....etc.


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful bars!


----------



## Wcben (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice!.... They can be found!  You aren't looking to let them go are you?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2013)

c'mon, CC, sell those to Ward....!

Please?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 23, 2013)

There was a set @ Copake last spring.  http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...rd=handlebars&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

Passionate bidder!


----------

